# 3g / 4G optimization... Faster speeds for free!



## Emoney

Hello,

I have been trying to find an app that was cheap in order to tweak my connection speeds... However the one I found was around $20 bucks... Wow

I did find a 3g/4G optimizer that was free but you can't get the max performance out of it without purchasing it.

What I aim to follow in this post is help everyone tweak their connection for FREE... THATS RIGHT.... FREE!!

#1

Download jrummy's app "build prop editor" from the play store.

View attachment 32679


#2

Open the program and allow root access

Scroll down to these settings and change to your likings..

The setup I have shown is the fastest performance with greatest battery drain... To my knowledge. 
View attachment 32680


#3

Reboot for changes to take place

Test speeds and enjoy!

My max download has been over 30 mb/s...









This was my speeds under heavy traffic on the servers..

=)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

Sorry, pics didn't upload correctly. 
Here they are..

#1









#2








Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801

Stock tweaked 3.0









SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Emoney

=)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

Huh. Doesn't seem to be any magic mojo for me


















Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Emoney

Brewer said:


> Huh. Doesn't seem to be any magic mojo for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Check and make sure the settings stuck after reboot.

Also, did you test before and after to compare?

Try clicking the tools button at the bottom of speed test app and change servers.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

Thanks Em. Yes I did double check and the changes took. I did check prior to the changes and I was right at 5mbps and ul was 4mbps. I'll check with a different server.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

Brewer said:


> Thanks Em. Yes I did double check and the changes took. I did check prior to the changes and I was right at 5mbps and ul was 4mbps. I'll check with a different server.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Are you trying these settings on the DROID charge or your nexus?

Just wondering because I saw that in your signature and I don't own a nexus so I'm not sure if these settings will work with that.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

Oh lol, my charge. Oh, it's definitely worth asking; we've all seen it happen









Different server made it worse. I usually don't get great speeds, but the build.prop edits so far don't seem to help me much.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

Brewer said:


> Oh lol, my charge. Oh, it's definitely worth asking; we've all seen it happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different server made it worse. I usually don't get great speeds, but the build.prop edits so far don't seem to help me much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Try plugging your phone into the charger and see if that helps.

I noticed you were at 12% on the other post and maybe the cpu speed dropped when the battery percent went below 15.

Dunno if that helps but just something I thought of.

I use setCPU on performance with the stock FP5 kernel at 1000 mhz max.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

Yeah no real change. Thanks for the suggestions though. And I'm sure there's so many factors involved and those tweaks will react differently for everyone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stueycaster

I think mine is pretty good stock. I set mine to show Mb rather than Kb. 37.53 Mb = 38428 Kb.


















Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjake

im not finding the last to ro.ril files


----------



## imnuts

It's great that you're tweaking HSPA and GPRS settings for EV-DO and LTE. I'm sure that they're doing a lot of good increasing your network performance for networks you can't even use.


----------



## dSlice

imnuts said:


> It's great that you're tweaking HSPA and GPRS settings for EV-DO and LTE. I'm sure that they're doing a lot of good increasing your network performance for networks you can't even use.


Haha!

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## Loustsoul

imnuts said:


> It's great that you're tweaking HSPA and GPRS settings for EV-DO and LTE. I'm sure that they're doing a lot of good increasing your network performance for networks you can't even use.


is there anything we can change that would make a difference?

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 Razors Edge RC


----------



## imnuts

Loustsoul said:


> is there anything we can change that would make a difference?


Go outside? Short of getting a better signal, or finding a tower with fewer users connected, there isn't much that I know of that you can do to help speed things up. I don't even know how much of an effect the changes the OP made would have on a device that was using those networks.


----------



## stueycaster

Loustsoul said:


> is there anything we can change that would make a difference?
> 
> Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 Razors Edge RC


Buy a $250 signal repeater.

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad

stueycaster said:


> Buy a $250 signal repeater.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


For some reason they haven't put lte antennas in those yet so you can only boost evdo and cdma. Won't change dl speeds at all if you have lte service in the first place.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stueycaster

JihadSquad said:


> For some reason they haven't put lte antennas in those yet so you can only boost evdo and cdma. Won't change dl speeds at all if you have lte service in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


So they don't work on LTE huh? Wouldn't ya freakin know it? Actually I was making a vague attempt at sarcasm. Who can afford something like that? It would be nice to know that they work though. I guess my signal issues at work are here to stay.

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad

stueycaster said:


> So they don't work on LTE huh? Wouldn't ya freakin know it? Actually I was making a vague attempt at sarcasm. Who can afford something like that? It would be nice to know that they work though. I guess my signal issues at work are here to stay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


Well there is a place I live at for some of the year that has no LTE but 20mbps internet so I was interested in making basically a personal LTE tower but no go... If they had LTE I would grab one.


----------



## Emoney

imnuts said:


> It's great that you're tweaking HSPA and GPRS settings for EV-DO and LTE. I'm sure that they're doing a lot of good increasing your network performance for networks you can't even use.


=(

Oh...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris6

Your speeds are going you vary by changing servers, whether you use this build prop customization or not. I've tried this as well as a number of LTE optimization apps, and they are all the same. As brewer mentioned, there are too many factors involved for this to be a consistent and/or dramatic improvement for everyone across the board.

tap'n


----------



## Emoney

imnuts said:


> It's great that you're tweaking HSPA and GPRS settings for EV-DO and LTE. I'm sure that they're doing a lot of good increasing your network performance for networks you can't even use.


Sorry I just saw what some apps were modifying and decided to let ppl know how to do the same thing.

Thanks for spoiling it though. I didn't know the "tweaks" are useless. Good to know. I thought I was doing something that would be helpful for someone else.

Bleh =(

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ijustdontcare

Hey, I'm glad ya tried to find something useful to help us charge users get a better experience! Ty. All the tweaks we can get the better, but they wont all help, oh well.

sent from my Charged [email protected] 3.0b on TrICS5.0


----------



## Unleeshd

Just a quick run on Tweaked 3.0. No 4g enhancements or whatever this post is about. Just full out badass Droid Charge-ry.


----------



## Unleeshd

Here's another screenshot showing previous tests. Only ones below 30 were on WiFi haha.


----------

